# Leaky boots fix - suggestions?



## Bumpsis (Mar 16, 2010)

I have pair of Technica Rivals that got about 3 years back. It's a standard 4 buckle boot with an overlapping top shell. Very nice boot but just one issue: they leak.
In just a couple of hours on the slopes, I'm beginning to feel the wetness in my toes.

This problem doesn't really manifests itself all that much when it's cold (25 *F and lower) but it certainly is a serious annoyance when the snow is slushy and the sun is out. This is due to the snow that sits on top of the boots and melts. The water then seeps through the opening between the overlapping shell and then through the liner's seams inside. It's gets really wet inside. 
Taking the liners out to get them dry is not a problem but putting them back is a bit of a fight and I really would like to limit the number of times I have to get liners in and out. I really have to squish the heel and sides of the liner before I can force into the shell.

For whatever reasons, this leaking wasn't really all that much of a problem until this season. I bought the boots new and I've been using them only fop 3 seasons.

What I really would like to do is to find some silicon like compound that is flexible (when  set) and lay down a long bead on the lower part of shell (the one that gets overlapped), hoping to create a dam that closes tight when the boot is buckled up.

Does any one have any suggestion as to what sealants are out there that may do this job? It should adhere well to a plastic shell, be flexible enough to spread a bit when compressed upon (to create a seal) and be resistant to low temperatures so it stays in place.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 16, 2010)

I used to see people using duct tape on langes alot.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 16, 2010)

Second on the duct tape. I use it on my Langes and Black Diamonds. As you ski in deep snow or slush, they get forced through the cracks on the overlap. Sometimes all you need is a patch on the front part. I see some people duct tape the entire seam from the front to behind the second buckle.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I used to see people using duct tape on langes alot.




x2. It was odd if you didn't see them taped.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 17, 2010)

Short-term = ducttape(on inner shell surfaceand outer shell).
Longer = BJ PlasticWeld + ducttape...y/n?
First yank liners out..douse shell with water...and find the leak.
I know you'll be really thrilled to wear the ducttape but start out with a dry shell(maybe stick over toebox area on your liners too) and lay that stuff on it = will work.  Pretty dependable if applying new tape every time out.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2010)

If you want to go crazy with the duct tape, check this place out!

http://www.tapebrothers.com/

You can totally add some major duct tape bling to your toe box area with some of their colors/designs they have!  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 18, 2010)

How many days do you have on these boots?


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 18, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> How many days do you have on these boots?



I don't keep exact track, but I'd estimate about 30 to maybe 35 at most.
This change in the water tightness really shouldn't be due to wear and tear. I do ski hard, but the "milage" is low.
In off season, the boots have been stored in cool place.


----------

